
Scopetrex vector gaming on your oscilloscope - FlyMoreRockets
https://github.com/schlae/scopetrex
======
FlyMoreRockets
This is a link to the actual GitHub repo. Scopetrex is an open source clone of
the Vectrx vector console, with hard to obtain components replaced with modern
counterparts. Uses an O-scope for a display.

